# Evaluate this pup please



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I will say, he is up under himself (not the best stack, and his feet need to be shaved)


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

How old is the pup?

At the risk of repeating myself :banghead: you should only evaluate at 8 weeks after 9 do not look again until the pup is 6 months.

Looking at times other than these is _extremely_ misleading and you can *not* count on what you are seeing.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

NOLA Standards said:


> How old is the pup?
> 
> At the risk of repeating myself :banghead: you should only evaluate at 8 weeks after 9 do not look again until the pup is 6 months.
> 
> Looking at times other than these is _extremely_ misleading and you can *not* count on what you are seeing.


8 weeks today actually


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

K 

You could 4 blade the hair - leave the neck and top knot alone. It will let you better see the structure and you'll have plenty of time to grow it back in.

Keep in mind we have a side view only...you will also want to check out his rear and front and head.

Pigment is good
Feet look good
Croup looks low
Tail set looks high (both of these could be way off though - shave - then measure yourself)
Looks like some bend of stiffle - but would want you to move his back feet under her croup so I could better judge
Appears to have post sternum
Chest depth might be a little shallow - not sure if it is hair or the chest is really to the elbows.
Also, check ribspring - you don't want a gap behind the elbows - again with the hair it is hard to tell what is hair and what is structure.
His legs are well under him which is nice
Can't tell alot about the head - looks to be tight lipped which I like - I like jaw better  but we don't all have it.
He does look to have a nice stop - attractive
I'd like his head more up and back - but you can probably teach that - I wouldn't trust the stack enough to comment there.

Just talked at lenght with a judge regarding structure and she loves correct loin and back. 2/3 to 1/3 You pup looks right but you feel and see.

Ears - other than in relation to the eyes and position on head - which looks good here - I don't get too hung up on. Long ear leathers are important in hound breeds. Poodles aren't hounds so long ear leather is nice - you can cheat on the ear hair! ha - but conformationally not an issue.

He could maybe use a little more leg - but again that could be coat throwing it all off.

How does he hold his tail?

What is his attitude?

Does he, even now, understand how to use himself?

Compare him to your other pups. What makes you like him more than the others?



P.S. Keep in mind you REALLY want someone who knows to get their hands on her  Posting her here - there are some who have picked pups for show before - but few who truly have experience with selecting and then sucsessfully showing. Call me a @#$% but if you are really picking a pup that you want to take in the ring - work with someone who knows - hands on! Not a person who hasnt finished a poodle who is promoting show quality but who doesn't know what that is.... 

Wishing you the best!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

ill clip him down sometime this week.  it ok if you thought he was a girl, he won't mind. should I clip his chest too? Ill also try and get some video, or other shots from different positions 

Thanks!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

I'll credit Terry Farley r.e. the 4 blade for evaluation.  

Michele scissors and does scissor the chest as well. If you aren't confident with the scissors I would 4 blade there as well.

CBrands suggestion to wet him is a good one, too.


----------

